# Question about BFD 1124p filter ?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

My question is simple.

I know that the DSP 1124p features 24 filters, i.e 12 filters per channel.

Then I to use the 24 filters at the same time, i.e the 2 channel together ? If yes, How do that.

Another question : It is necessary to put my amplifier filter at 200 for made a EQ sub ?

Thank you and sorry for my english !:raped:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

To use 24 filters, connect the output of channel 1 to the input of channel 2 with a cable that has 1/4" TRS connectors at each end.....
Then your input to the BFD is channel 1 and the output is channel 2.
Never seen anyone actually require more than 12 filters for any equalization of a subwoofer.



> It is necessary to put my amplifier filter at 200 for made a EQ sub ?


I presume you are asking if you should bypass the subwoofers own crossover control when you use the bass management of your receiver? The answer to that would be yes, dial it as high as it will go so the croosver won't interfere with the receivers crossover.
The BFD EQ is only used to eliminate peaks and dips in the bass response.

brucek


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

brucek said:


> I presume you are asking if you should bypass the subwoofers own crossover control when you use the bass management of your receiver? The answer to that would be yes, dial it as high as it will go so the croosver won't interfere with the receivers crossover.
> The BFD EQ is only used to eliminate peaks and dips in the bass response.
> 
> brucek


Just to clarify for a newb--I should disengage (if that is an option) my sub's x-over, and have only the AVR x-over active, right? 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I should disengage (if that is an option) my sub's x-over, and have only the AVR x-over active, right?


Correct...

brucek


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

thank you very much !:T


----------

